# Remedy (The Black Crowes) tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

My all time favorite Black Crowes tune! Thanks for posting Dale.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

so glad i hit your fave - such a great tune and thanks so much for checking this out!


----------

